# Brachypelma Albiceps



## US Arachnids (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anyone know the growth rate of a B. Albiceps and what other brachypelma T would you compair it to. Maybe a Emilia or Boehmei.

Also why are they so under rated in the hobby? You would think more people & dealers would breed them.

thanks guys!


----------



## skippy (Nov 9, 2010)

i've had my 3 slings for a year and a half and i would be surprised if they had grown more than .5 inches in that time! i keep them warm and feed them until they look like deer ticks and they just sit there and don't molt:wall:

i'm looking forward to seeing them full grown in a decade or so though!


----------



## US Arachnids (Nov 10, 2010)

Mods please delete this thread.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful species. Clearly underrated.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have two females that are 5.5" relaxed. I purchased both as 1/4" slings, one on 09/08/2002 and the other on 03/13/2003. At three years of age they both attained a leg length of 3"; but I live in Miami, Fl. and my tarantula's room is kept at a temperature of 78-85 degrees. I also believe in feeding my spiderlings and juveniles as much as they will eat.


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 12, 2010)

They are slooooooow growers. I guess that's why big females are so expensive. I've got a 6 1/2 - 7" female. She hasn't molted in 2 years, yet still eats and is plump as a plum.


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have 5 that I bought as tiny slings. After close to three years they are around 2.5 inches long.One is a little bigger than that maybe closer to 3 inches. The upside is that they are exibiting adult coloration. Very nice looking T.s you just don't see enough of them in the hobby thats for sure. When I am able to start sexing mine I will sell some of them.


----------



## sandybanjo (Oct 24, 2014)

I just ordered a sling....but I also have a L. parahybana, an Euathuls sp red, and an emilia that are still about 3/8" after 4 months. I have patience. It's amazing to me how healthy they are as tiny as they be!


----------



## cold blood (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought a pair in the spring, both under 1/2".  One ate well and as of last week was over 1", unfortunately it died on me...sooo sad....which leaves me with its sac mate...which rarely eats and shows almost no growth when it does finally molt.  The larger was molting at almost a 2:1 rate compared to the bigger one.  The little guy I have left is now just over 1/2" and still the biggest PITA sling I have ever had.   I still want to cry when I think about the one I lost as it was getting close to those beautiful colors.

One of my favorite looking species out there, I think they are stunning and I am also surprised that they aren't more popular.

My B. smithi grew like a weed by comparison....1"-3.7" in 10 months


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 24, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I bought a pair in the spring, both under 1/2".  One ate well and as of last week was over 1", unfortunately it died on me...sooo sad....which leaves me with its sac mate...which rarely eats and shows almost no growth when it does finally molt.  The larger was molting at almost a 2:1 rate compared to the bigger one.  The little guy I have left is now just over 1/2" and still the biggest PITA sling I have ever had.   I still want to cry when I think about the one I lost as it was getting close to those beautiful colors.
> 
> One of my favorite looking species out there, I think they are stunning and I am also surprised that they aren't more popular.
> 
> My B. smithi grew like a weed by comparison....1"-3.7" in 10 months


my B smithi;s grew very slow, id imagine B. Albiceps grows same rate. Depends how hungry your spider is, if it refuses food a lot.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, this is a 4 year old thread but, my Brachypelma growth rates are as follows:
(last size noted is dls of last exuvium for each spider.  Actual spider size is bigger.)
B. albiceps 1.0" to 3.5"  over 27 months
B. albopilosum 0.25" to 3.0" over 33 months
B. auratum 0.25" to 3.0" over 12 months
B. boehmei 0.25" to 5.0" over 43 months
B. emilia 0.5" to 4.5" over 39 months
B. klaasi - received as a subadult, gained about 0.75" at her only molt in my care
B. schroederi 0.25" to 3.5" over 39 months
B. smithi 1.0" to 5.25" over 41 months
B. vagans 0.25" to 5.5" over 28 months
B. verdezi 0.75" to 5.0" over 40 months

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 25, 2014)

US Arachnids said:


> why are they so under rated in the hobby? You would think more people & dealers would breed them.


Besides the slow growth, they don't have red/orange on their legs (which is a big selling point with Brachypelma), and look a lot like an Aphonopelma.  

Any species will grow faster with warmer temps and frequent feedings, than they will with cool temps and less frequent feedings.  Since most T's are kept at room temp (low 70's), and most people don't have a constant supply of small crickets, that's going to drag out the sling/juvenile phases.  They don't have to grow quite as slow as some people have experienced.  I've got a P. muticus growing faster than I thought it would (based on online comments).


----------



## Akai (Oct 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I've got a P. muticus growing faster than I thought it would (based on online comments).


Yeah I noticed that too.  I've never grown P. muticus from sling because I heard that were slow growers so I always bought a juvenile or older until last year.  The .25 slings I got are growing pretty big after a little over a year....considerably faster then my various Brachy slings.  lol


----------

